# June and the Easter Bunny



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems like it was yesterday when June and my daughter took this picture.
June was 8 weeks old at the time and now shes two.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Was looking back at some old posts. 
Easter is just around the corner, and June is now 9 years old. Hard to believe how time flies, and how so much has changed.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh my. time flies. many more years please.


----------

